# Silver on Teeth?



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

I just found some silver on my dog's teeth but I don't know where it came from. This is on both his lower back teeth. Maybe he chewed on something silver? Maybe from the raw bones he eats? Does anyone know what this could be from?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Foil? A pencil?


----------



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Foil? A pencil?


Both are way out of reach haha... I hope it goes away.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Have seen it on dogs who chew metal water bowls, fencing, kennel doors etc. He must be chewing on something metal. Definitely not from bones.


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, I've never seen that before. I honestly have no idea, but Clyde's answer seems pretty likely, in my opinion.


----------



## Nyah (Dec 28, 2019)

Hey! the same thing is happening to my pit, she is 5 and i just started noticing this on the front teeth. anything metal or aluminum is way far from her reach, ever. and the only thing we have in common is that they chew and eat their raw bone.


----------

